# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αποπρωσοποιηση/Αποπραγματοποιηση

## venixan

Γεια σας παιδια, νεος εδω!
Ονομαζομαι Παναγιωτης και ειμαι 21 χρονων. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι εδω και 5 χρονια αντιμετωπιζω προβληματα αγχους, φοβιες και ανυσηχειες. Απο μικρος ειχα καποια θεματα με τους φοβους μου. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι οι γειτονες που ειχαμε παλια με φοβιζαν και με εκαναν μπουλινγ για καποιο λογο. Ενω μεγαλωνα αρχησα να γινομαι μαμακιας και δεν μπορουσα να παω πουθενα χωρις αυτην(τωρα μιλαμε για ηλικια απο 6 μεχρι 12). Στην συνεχεια τα πραγματα εφτιαξαν αλλα ξαφνικα στιν 3 γυμνασιου με επιασε μια ταλυπαλμια,ενας κομπος στον λαιμο και δεν μπορουσα να παρω ανασα.Δεν ηξερα ουτε εγω, αλλα ουτε οι δικοι οτι προκειτε για κριση πανικου και τρεχαμε σε νοσοκομεια,καναμε ολες τις εξαιτασης και οπως καταλαβαινετε δεν ειχα τιποτα. Απο εκεινη την μερα που επαθα την πρωτη κριση πανικου αρχησα να φοβαμαι υπερβολικα και να το εχω σε καθημερινη βαση, αλλα το καλο σε ολη την υποθεση ειναι οτι δεν κρατησαν πολυ(3 μηνες περιπου). Ομως με προκαλεσαι φοβιες και ανυσηχιες. Απο τοτε καθε φορα που εχω κατι(δηλ. πονοκεφαλο) το μυαλο μου παει στο κακο. Αγχωνομαι σε καθημερινη βαση και η συμπεριφορα οταν βρισκομαι σε κοσμο εχει αλλαξει(δηλ. οταν αγχωνομαι εχω την ταση να πιανω το αυτι μου).
Αλλα το πραγμα που φοβαμαι περισσοτερο και το αντιμετοπιζω αυτν την στιγμη ειναι η αποπραγματοποιηση.Πριν 2 μηνες περιπου επαθα κατι στα ξαφνικα.Ενω βρισκομουν στον δρομο για το σπιτι μου επαθα ενα μπλακ αοθτ μπορω να πω, το μυαλο μ ειχε κοληση, ολα γυρω μου φαινοντουσαν σαν να ειμουν σε καποιο ονειρω. Οι φιλοι μου, μου μιλουσαν και εγω ηταν σαν να ειμουν μεσα στον νερο και να τους ακουγα.
Θυμαμαι επισης οτι τους απαντουσα σαν ρομποτ χωρις να σκεφτομαι, αναρωτιωμουν μετα εαν αυτη ηταν η φωνη μου.Τελος παντων την επομενη μερα φυσικα φοβομουν να βγω απο το σπιτι μου γιατι πιστευα οτι θα το ξανα παθω.Ετσι οπως καθε αλλος εδω περα (πιστευω) αρχησα να ψαχνω στο ιντερνετ τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο.
Διαβασα οτι λεγετε αποπρωσοποιηση(depersonalization)/αποπραγματοποιηση(derealization). Αλλα εφοσον βρηκα τι ειναι δεν σταματησα να ψαχνω και ετσι εψαχνα και τι μπορει να το προκαλεσει.Ενω ολα ελεγαν οτι προκαλειτε απο το αγχως,ανεπαρκια υπνου,καταθληψη, το μυαλο μου πιστευε οτι ειναι σχιζοφρενια. Ετσι για κανα 2 βδομαδες ζουσα μεσα στον φοβο οτι θα αναπτηξω σχιζοφρενια κατι το οποιο επιβαρυνσε την κατασταση μου. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι νιωθω τελειως διαφορετικα με ολο θεμα της πραγματικοτητας και με επιρεαζει στην καθημερινοτητα μου. Παλαιοτερα ειχα επισκευτη εναν ψυχολογο για την κλειστοφοβια μου(ναι ειχα και αυτο) και με βοηθησε μπορω να πω αλλα οχι και τοσο και δεν μου πολυ αρεσε.
Πιστευω οτι πασχω απο GAD(General Anxiety Disorder) και η αληθεια ειναι οτι χρειαζομαι εναν ψυχολογο ομως..
Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω: ψυχολογο η ψυχιατρο?
επισης θα ηθελα να ρωτησω: ποσο κοστιζει μια Συμπεριφορική Ψυχοθεραπεία;
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν εχω κανεναν που μου πει τι χρειαζεται να κανω διοτι κανεις δεν ξερει τι βιωνω και θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας

Επισης μηπως ξερετε κανα καλο ψυχολο/ ψυχιατρο στην καβαλα ειδικοτερα εαν οχι δεν πειραζει.


ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας , 
πανος

----------


## venixan

Δηλ. δεν υπαρχει κανεις εδω περα που εστω να με συμβουλευση ?

----------


## Deleted-member250416

Η αποπραγματοποίηση δεν θεραπεύεται με φάρμακα... Το έχει πάθει ο αδερφός μου (κι' αυτός έχει ΓΑΔ), πήγε πριν λίγες μέρες σε ψυχίατρο και τον έστειλε σε ψυχολόγο για ψυχοθεραπεία :) Μην επιβαρρύνεις από τώρα τον οργανισμό σου με φάρμακα που ίσως δεν χρειάζονται ή χειροτερέψουν την κατάσταση. 

Καλό κουράγιο. Εύχομαι να βρεις κάποιον σύντομα για να σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## arabella

γεια σου!εχω και εγω αποπροσωποποιηση/αποπραγματοποιηση κ εχω ξεκινησει εδω κ ενα μηνα περιπου συμπεριφοριστικη ψυχο8εραπεια.Δε μπορω να σου πω πως με εχει βοηθησει ιδιατερα αντιθετα χανω πολλα χρηματα.Με βοηθαει μονο οσο ειμαι εκει και μου μιλαει,μολις ομως φυγω δυστυχως το προβλημα ειναι παλι εκει.Ομως μην φοβασαι γιατι δεν προκειτε για κατι κακο,παρολο που σε κανει να νιωθεις τοσο ασχημα.Προκειτε απλα για ενα πολυ κουρασμενο μυαλο και οσο πιο γρηγορα το καταλαβουμε αυτο και το αποδεχτουμε τοσο πιο ευκολα θα μασ αφησει και η αποπροσωποιηση.Προσπαθησε να μην το φοβασαι πρεπει να αρχισεις να διδασκεις το μυαλο σου οτι δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο,το συμτωμα αυτο δυστυχως τροφοδοτειται απο τον φοβο.Ξερω ποσο δυσκολο σου ειναι θα χεις καλες κ κακες μερες ομως ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα τα καταφερεις.Θα ηταν καλο να ξεκινησεις ψυχοθεραπεια ωστε να βρεις την πηγη του προβληματος..τι το προκαλεσε ολο αυτο δηλαδη,αλλα να ξερεις οτι μετα θελει μεγαλη προσωπικη προσπαθεια για να τα καταφερεις μονος σου.Εγω γενικα δεν ειμαι υπερ των φαρμακων γιατι ακομα ειμαι μικρη και αποφασισα να το παλεψω μονη μου κ οτι γινει. Σου ευχομαι να βρεις τον δρομο αν κ ειμαι σιγουρη πως θα τα καταφερουμε τελικα! να θυμασαι πως ολα ειναι στο μυαλο....

----------


## M87

> Δηλ. δεν υπαρχει κανεις εδω περα που εστω να με συμβουλευση ?


Καλησπέρα Venixan ψάξε για την απάντηση μου στο νήμα σου με τίτλο "Πόσο κοστίζει μια ψυχοθεραπεία" στην ενότητα Γενικά.

----------

